# source of low price steel tubing to purchase



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

I need to purchase some square "three inch x .25"thick steel tubing for a project and I am looking around for the lowest cost of the new steel tubing.
Given the pricing I have received, I know there has to be lower priced steel in the market, If manuf used the prices I have received they could not sell there products at their pricing say for a skid steer bucket, etc.
Volume purchasing yes but one should be able to purchase steel at the same price they buy it for from the steel wholesalers.
Wondering what sources you have found for purchasing steel?
I am in the upper midwest, It will have to be trucked to my shop.
Small volume not a truck load.
Thank you for what ever reply you give.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

If you're at about $1.10/lb (or there abouts) you're good to go


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Lowest price i have received works out to $1.06 lb. would like to get the steel for less then that.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Have fun shopping. If you think you're going to buy a pickup load for the same price ASV does, good luck.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

burntside bob said:


> I need to purchase some square "three inch x .25"thick steel tubing for a project and I am looking around for the lowest cost of the new steel tubing.
> Given the pricing I have received, I know there has to be lower priced steel in the market, If manuf used the prices I have received they could not sell there products at their pricing say for a skid steer bucket, etc.
> *Volume purchasing yes but one should be able to purchase steel at the same price they buy it for from the steel wholesalers.*
> Wondering what sources you have found for purchasing steel?
> ...


What makes you think that?? :blink:

If I manufacture box iron and I sell it to the "general public" wholesale for $1.06/lb...and then the Big Steel Ramp Co. of lower California comes and wants to buy 100,000 pounds a month, every month...you can bet your a$$ they're never going to hear the phrase "$1.06/lb". It might be 3/4 of that, but even that's negotiable.


----------



## acro (Jan 14, 2013)

I have not priced or ordered tubing in quite a while, but I am about .59/lb for structural angle in small quantities.

I would bet there is a supplier or two in your area that has a delivery schedule that brings them close by weekly or bi-weekly.

Check with Alro steel - they are who I use most of the time and have dealers in WI and MI. they have better prices on structural angles and beams, but are generally higher on tubing.


Last tubing I bought was 4x4x.125 - not sure on the weight, but it was around $4.70/ft in 2012. O'Neal Steel.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

When I get H piles and I beams I am in the .40 -.60/ lb price but mostly do trailer loads. Maybe look for some one who does surplus sales might have drops from other cuts that will sell at a discounted price.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't know if this is applicable or practical for your situation but we've gotten metal at metal scrap yards before for substantial savings.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

try calling mcneilus steel in mn


----------

